# Blood pressure reduction



## leafminer (Mar 18, 2010)

One of the reasons I had to harvest early this time (yeah, thanks for nothing, Nirvana :rant is that as time went by without MJ, my BP has soared. I had to double my morning dose and double my evening med also. Which is bad bad bad. And I still can't get it to where it should be.
I find that indicas do a great job of controlling my blood pressure.
So beware: if you're on BP medication, stopping using MJ may quickly put you into the danger area.


----------



## Graywolf (Mar 18, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> One of the reasons I had to harvest early this time (yeah, thanks for nothing, Nirvana :rant is that as time went by without MJ, my BP has soared. I had to double my morning dose and double my evening med also. Which is bad bad bad. And I still can't get it to where it should be.
> I find that indicas do a great job of controlling my blood pressure.
> So beware: if you're on BP medication, stopping using MJ may quickly put you into the danger area.


 
Good point!  Not my qualifying medical disorder, but it controls my BP as a side benefit, better than the Hyzar prescribed.

GW


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey brother how are you on the salt intake? I'm pretty sure ya monitor it but there is alot of salt in everyday food including some mixed spices.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

hope you feel better soon! my pressure is always low. I cant donate blood they asked me not to because I pass out...  good you are trying to control it...do you walk? I think it helps a lot.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 18, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey brother how are you on the salt intake? I'm pretty sure ya monitor it but there is alot of salt in everyday food including some mixed spices.



Hi chef ... I really enjoy cooking, I rarely eat out and then, never fast food. I don't add any salt to my food and carefully monitor ingredients; I reckon I am at less than 2g per day. Very good point! I already had a bypass, don't need another...


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2010)

Alright brother! Most con't realize that everyday food has a amount of salt we don't think about such as spices, pasta is a big one! Most pasta is made with salt! Orange juice, certain canned foods...ya know miner it's a pain in the tukus but now a time when us "old" people have to actually read all the ingredients on the box! go through your cabinets and try not to freak! I find myself cussing my family line and high blood pressure! But i find it easier to look fer the low sodium or salt free items. Good luck brother Miner!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

my dr said the easiest way to lower sodium is to sweat it out..


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 19, 2010)

LM, there is salt in all root vegetables and many plants! Believe it or not I had to cut out chamomile tea because of the salt! It's amazing how much we intake. 
An aquarium is said to lower BP. 
Thanks for the info about MJ keeping BP down. 
Stay healthy!


----------



## viper (Mar 19, 2010)

this is good news ----- now the trick is to convince a family member that ive told all their life not to use drugs to smoke some dope  , lol


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 19, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> One of the reasons I had to harvest early this time (yeah, thanks for nothing, Nirvana :rant is that as time went by without MJ, my BP has soared. I had to double my morning dose and double my evening med also. Which is bad bad bad. And I still can't get it to where it should be.
> I find that indicas do a great job of controlling my blood pressure.
> So beware: if you're on BP medication, stopping using MJ may quickly put you into the danger area.




As a long time grower, and a more recent member of the medicinal community I've found I often am defending the "medicinal need" of MJ to folks. Even some friends of mine, who smoke regularly, claim it's really just a means to get high.

I often simply ask them one question. What happens when your out of herb? 
The answer always includes some negative reaction. No sleep, don't eat as well, or simply folks become more stressed out. Who knows how many people it truly helps? - even when they may not be aware of the benefits themselves. Don't get me wrong - there are abusers -  but I simply feel stories like yours reinforce the good we all do. 

I hope you feel better friend - and have access to quality meds when you need them - every one should.

Peace...............Jman


----------



## leafminer (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm being more careful after last night when I couldn't even find my pulse. Scary. That was only half a small Zigzag. What happened I think was that after increasing my meds, then when I toked even that much, I got a really big reaction.
One toke at a time until I can scope this harvest out. It's a lot more potent than the last.


----------



## todoobie (Mar 20, 2010)

know what ya mean LEAF. Sadly i cannot take the manmade meds i'm supposed to( plavix , blood pressure med) MJ helps me.


----------



## mariathc (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that leafminer!


----------



## engneer (Nov 27, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> One of the reasons I had to harvest early this time (yeah, thanks for nothing, Nirvana :rant is that as time went by without MJ, my BP has soared. I had to double my morning dose and double my evening med also. Which is bad bad bad. And I still can't get it to where it should be.
> I find that indicas do a great job of controlling my blood pressure.
> So beware: if you're on BP medication, stopping using MJ may quickly put you into the danger area.



I've had the same problem where I've stopped smoking recently and my BP goes crazy high to the point where I start to vomit. 

I've also seen my weight drop when I smoke and rise over 40lbs when I stop smoking MJ.

The point of this is that there clearly IS medical value in marijuana and it is more then anecdotal evidence.  Yet, the ridiculous classification of MJ continues and as a result of this stupid classification no REAL research into the medicinal values and properties of MJ can be done.  By keeping this Class A drug classification, MJ is not even allowed to be studied for possible medicinal benefits...oh does this ever annoy me.


----------



## mikesrozer (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi,
Blood pressure is the most common factor today. To control your blood pressure you have to take regular medicines and also do prescribe exercise by the physician. Many people take too much salt in their food, salt increase blood pressure so just put little amount of salt and if possible avoid it.
Hope this helps!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 10, 2013)

I was just diagnosed with renal cancer 3 months ago. the reason my doc found this is ive been on blood pressure meds for a few years and despite religiously taking them i was still having these crazy blood pressure spikes. He sent me in for a renal ultrasound and bigo there was a mass. a ct scan later proved it to be solid and 5.5cm. all characteristic of cancer. I am going into surgery tomorrow to have my whole kidney removed. if you look up MJ and blood pressure it says that it actually raises blood pressure. if i smoke too much i definately get an elevated blood pressure as a result. I know this by monitoring it with a bp monitor. Ive honestly never experienced it to lower it for me. I do like sativas though and maybe should try some indicas from now on. I am currently working on a sativa hybrid top skunk 44 by seedsman. I hope after this surgery my bp problems go away. at times it 200/115. can we say stroke....UGH! my worst fear!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 10, 2013)

Hope yual come back on the mend pilgrem cancer be scary scary scary I have cried many a worrysome tear workin through my wifes cancer she still be battlin. I suffer from HBP too but cares more bout wifes ailment cause she be the world of trails I walk. I hope yual fend well and re join firesides here in good time. heal well pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## joannamae31 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow!!! what an awesome information. That a marijuana could reduced a high blood pressure. But now am using an atomos-raw-vaporizer could it be still guaranteed? Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2013)

Different Strains do different things.Some weed raises your BP,,some lowers your BP. I cannot smoke Green Crack,,jacks my BP up and I dont like the feeling. So far its the only Strain that has done that to me. Normally my BP stays around    117/78


----------



## skullcandy (Mar 1, 2013)

I have been wondering if marijuana has an affect on blood presure I wonder what needs to be done to control it


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 2, 2013)

HighBrixMMJ said:
			
		

> I was just diagnosed with renal cancer 3 months ago. the reason my doc found this is ive been on blood pressure meds for a few years and despite religiously taking them i was still having these crazy blood pressure spikes. He sent me in for a renal ultrasound and bigo there was a mass. a ct scan later proved it to be solid and 5.5cm. all characteristic of cancer. I am going into surgery tomorrow to have my whole kidney removed. if you look up MJ and blood pressure it says that it actually raises blood pressure. if i smoke too much i definately get an elevated blood pressure as a result. I know this by monitoring it with a bp monitor. Ive honestly never experienced it to lower it for me. I do like sativas though and maybe should try some indicas from now on. I am currently working on a sativa hybrid top skunk 44 by seedsman. I hope after this surgery my bp problems go away. at times it 200/115. can we say stroke....UGH! my worst fear!


 
Hey HBM You take care brother ,

We're all praying that your operation goes well tomorrow  

All the best , THC...EDIT: Oh man am i :stoned: that was posted over 2 weeks ago  

And BWD we pray your wife is ok as well brother!
Mojo to your better half pilgrem 

THC


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2013)

> I have been wondering if marijuana has an affect on blood presure I wonder what needs to be done to control it



Yes ,,Weed can raise or lower your BP,,,but so can getting angry and alot of other things. As for controling BP,,I dont know cause it very seldom is a problem for me. My Doc says my BP is Perfect.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 2, 2013)

TwoHighCrimes said:
			
		

> Hey HBM You take care brother ,
> 
> We're all praying that your operation goes well tomorrow
> 
> ...


 

Much bliged pilgrem she be fighter and we be in to win cause still gots chitlens to rear but most important is positive attidude when they be sayin the negative then turn it to the oposite and carry on trail

BWD


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2013)

Bananas are great at helping maintain a healthy blood pressure. Matter of fact Bananas are great for a lot of things. Will see if I can dog up the info on them.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 2, 2013)

Been told this befur be thinkin the main benfit is the potacium sorry the spellin  Aint reckon be big fan eatin them aint fan of the texture like eatin baby food and my gizzard craves rare meats 

BWD


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2013)

Facts on Bananas:

BANANA -A very interesting FACTS

Never, put your banana in the refrigerator!!!...
This is interesting. After reading this, you'll never look at a banana in the same way again.

Bananas contain three natural sugars - sucrose, fructose and glucose combined with fiber. A banana gives an instant, sustained and substantial boost of energy.

Research has proven that just two bananas provide enough energy for a strenuous 90-minute workout. No wonder the banana is the number one fruit with the world's leading athletes.

But energy isn't the only way a banana can help us keep fit. It can also help overcome or prevent a substantial number of illnesses and conditions, making it a must to add to our daily diet.

DEPRESSION:
According to a recent survey undertaken by MIND amongst people suffering from depression, many felt much better after eating a banana. This is because bananas contain tryptophan, a type of protein that the body converts into serotonin, known to make you relax, improve your mood and generally make you feel happier.

PMS:
Forget the pills - eat a banana. The vitamin B6 it contains regulates blood glucose levels, which can affect your mood.

ANEMIA:
High in iron, bananas can stimulate the production of hemoglobin in the blood and so helps in cases of anemia.

BLOOD PRESSURE:
This unique tropical fruit is extremely high in potassium yet low in salt, making it perfect to beat blood pressure So much so, the US Food and Drug Administration has just allowed the banana industry to make official claims for the fruit's ability to reduce the risk of blood pressure and stroke.

BRAIN POWER:
200 students at a Twickenham (Middlesex) school ( England ) were helped through their exams this year by eating bananas at breakfast, break, and lunch in a bid to boost their brain power. Research has shown that the potassium-packed fruit can assist learning by making pupils more alert.

CONSTIPATION:
High in fiber, including bananas in the diet can help restore normal bowel action, helping to overcome the problem without resorting to laxatives.

HANGOVERS:
One of the quickest ways of curing a hangover is to make a banana milkshake, sweetened with honey. The banana calms the stomach and, with the help of the honey, builds up depleted blood sugar levels, while the milk soothes and re-hydrates your system.

HEARTBURN:
Bananas have a natural antacid effect in the body, so if you suffer from heartburn, try eating a banana for soothing relief.

MORNING SICKNESS:
Snacking on bananas between meals helps to keep blood sugar levels up and avoid morning sickness.

MOSQUITO BITES:
Before reaching for the insect bite cream, try rubbing the affected area with the inside of a banana skin. Many people find it amazingly successful at reducing swelling and irritation.

NERVES:
Bananas are high in B vitamins that help calm the nervous system..

Overweight and at work? Studies at the Institute of Psychology in Austria found pressure at work leads to gorging on comfort food like chocolate and chips. Looking at 5,000 hospital patients, researchers found the most obese were more likely to be in high-pressure jobs. The report concluded that, to avoid panic-induced food cravings, we need to control our blood sugar levels by snacking on high carbohydrate foods every two hours to keep levels steady.

ULCERS:
The banana is used as the dietary food against intestinal disorders because of its soft texture and smoothness. It is the only raw fruit that can be eaten without distress in over-chroniclercases. It also neutralizes over-acidity and reduces irritation by coating the lining of the stomach.

TEMPERATURE CONTROL:
Many other cultures see bananas as a 'cooling' fruit that can lower both the physical and emotional temperature of expectant mothers. In Thailand , for example, pregnant women eat bananas to ensure their baby is born with a cool temperature.

So, a banana really is a natural remedy for many ills. When you compare it to an apple, it has FOUR TIMES the protein, TWICE the carbohydrate, THREE TIMES the phosphorus, five times the vitamin A and iron, and twice the other vitamins and minerals.. It is also rich in potassium and is one of the best value foods around So maybe its time to change that well-known phrase so that we say, 'A BANANA a day keeps the doctor away!'

PS: Bananas must be the reason monkeys are so happy all the time!


----------



## skullcandy (Mar 2, 2013)

I will never look at a banana the same again thanks HL

:holysheep:


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> I will never look at a banana the same again thanks HL
> 
> :holysheep:




You are welcome skull....I have always loved bananas but after learning about how good they are for you I love them even more. Never mind an apple a day...a banana a day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2013)

If I watch my Wife eat the Banana,, Will it make me feel better?:hubba:


----------



## joannamae31 (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome advice


----------



## DrFever (Mar 9, 2013)

talking about banana's  lol    enjoy them while you can  your kids probably will never eat one within next 10 years 

Buy your bananas now. Scientists warn today that the world's favourite fruit could be extinct within 10 years because it is unable to fight off a rampaging plague of pests and disease.
Emile Frison, head of a worldwide network of banana researchers, warned that the world's favourite fruit was at crisis point, with yields in decline in much of Africa, Asia and central America.
He and other scientists warned that the regions most dependent on the banana, relying on the fruit for up to half their daily calories, are facing the tropical equivalent of the Irish potato famine.
The doomed banana's Achilles heel is that it is a genetically decrepit sterile mutant. One of the oldest crops, the first edible variety was propagated around 10,000 years ago from a rare mutant of the wild banana, which, with a mass of hard seeds, is virtually inedible.
But because all edible bananas are sterile - effectively clones of that first plant - they are unable to evolve to fight off new diseases. panama disease


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> talking about banana's  lol    enjoy them while you can  your kids probably will never eat one within next 10 years
> 
> Buy your bananas now. Scientists warn today that the world's favourite fruit could be extinct within 10 years because it is unable to fight off a rampaging plague of pests and disease.
> Emile Frison, head of a worldwide network of banana researchers, warned that the world's favourite fruit was at crisis point, with yields in decline in much of Africa, Asia and central America.
> ...




Dr....30 seconds of fact checking would have kept you from perpetuating this myth.

The truth>>>http://www.snopes.com/food/warnings/bananas.asp


----------



## DrFever (Mar 9, 2013)

The banana as we know it is on a crash course toward extinction. For scientists, the battle to resuscitate the world's favorite fruit has begun&#8212;a race against time that just may be too late to win

For nearly everyone in the U.S., Canada and Europe, a banana is a banana: yellow and sweet, uniformly sized, firmly textured, always seedless. Our banana, called the Cavendish, is one variety Aguilar doesn't grow here. "And for you," says the chief banana breeder for the Honduran Foundation for Agricultural Investigation (FHIA), "the Cavendish is the banana."
The Cavendish-as the slogan of Chiquita, the globe's largest banana producer, declares-is "quite possibly the world's perfect food." Bananas are nutritious and convenient; they're cheap and consistently available. Americans eat more bananas than any other kind of fresh fruit, averaging about 26.2 pounds of them per year, per person (apples are a distant second, at 16.7 pounds). It also turns out that the 100 billion Cavendish bananas consumed annually worldwide are perfect from a genetic standpoint, every single one a duplicate of every other. It doesn't matter if it comes from Honduras or Thailand, Jamaica or the Canary Islands-each Cavendish is an identical twin to one first found in Southeast Asia, brought to a Caribbean botanic garden in the early part of the 20th century, and put into commercial production about 50 years ago.
That sameness is the banana's paradox. After 15,000 years of human cultivation, the banana is too perfect, lacking the genetic diversity that is key to species health. What can ail one banana can ail all. A fungus or bacterial disease that infects one plantation could march around the globe and destroy millions of bunches, leaving supermarket shelves empty.
A wild scenario? Not when you consider that there's already been one banana apocalypse. Until the early 1960s, American cereal bowls and ice cream dishes were filled with the Gros Michel, a banana that was larger and, by all accounts, tastier than the fruit we now eat. Like the Cavendish, the Gros Michel, or "Big Mike," accounted for nearly all the sales of sweet bananas in the Americas and Europe. But starting in the early part of the last century, a fungus called Panama disease began infecting the Big Mike harvest. The malady, which attacks the leaves, is in the same category as Dutch Elm disease. It appeared first in Suriname, then plowed through the Car- ibbean, finally reaching Honduras in the 1920s. (The country was then the world's largest banana producer; today it ranks third, behind Ecuador and Costa Rica.)
Growers adopted a frenzied strategy of shifting crops to unused land, maintaining the supply of bananas to the public but at great financial and environmental expense-the tactic destroyed millions of acres of rainforest. By 1960, the major importers were nearly bankrupt, and the future of the fruit was in jeopardy. (Some of the shortages during that time entered the fabric of popular culture; the 1923 musical hit "Yes! We Have No Bananas" is said to have been written after songwriters Frank Silver and Irving Cohn were denied in an attempt to purchase their favorite fruit by a syntactically colorful, out-of-stock neighborhood grocer.) U.S. banana executives were hesitant to recognize the crisis facing the Gros Michel, according to John Soluri, a history professor at Carnegie Mellon University and author of Banana Cultures, an upcoming book on the fruit. "Many of them waited until the last minute."
Once a little-known species, the Cavendish was eventually accepted as Big Mike's replacement after billions of dollars in infrastructure changes were made to accommodate different growing and ripening needs. Its advantage was its resistance to Panama disease. But in 1992, a new strain of the fungus-one that can affect the Cavendish-was discovered in Asia. Since then, Panama disease Race 4 has wiped out plantations in Indonesia, Malaysia, Australia and Taiwan, and it is now spreading through much of Southeast Asia. It has yet to hit Africa or Latin America, but most experts agree that it is coming. "Given today's modes of travel, there's almost no doubt that it will hit the major Cavendish crops," says Randy Ploetz, the University of Florida plant pathologist who identified the first Sumatran samples of the fungus.
A global effort is now under way to save the fruit-an effort defined by two opposing visions of how best to address the looming crisis. On one side are traditional banana growers, like Aguilar, who raise experimental breeds in the fields, trying to create a replacement plant that looks and tastes so similar to the Cavendish that consumers won't notice the difference. On the other side are bioengineers like Rony Swennen, who, armed with a largely decoded banana genome, are manipulating the plant's chromosomes, sometimes crossing them with DNA from other species, with the goal of inventing a tougher Cavendish that will resist Panama disease and other ailments.
Banana experts disagree on when the Latin American and African crops will be hit by the Panama fungus. Ploetz won't venture a guess, but he notes that the Malaysian plantations went from full-scale commercial operations to "total wipeout" in less than five years. Currently, there is no way to effectively combat Panama disease and no Cavendish replacement in sight. And so traditional scientists and geneticists are in a race-against one another, for certain, but mostly against time.


----------



## DrFever (Mar 9, 2013)

The vast majority of banana varieties are not viable for international trade: their bunches are too small, or their skin is too thin, or their pulp is too bland. Although Cavendishes need pampering, they are the only variety that provides farmers with a high yield of palatable fruit that can endure overseas trips without ripening too quickly or bruising too easily. The Cavendish,
imported from Latin America. Your supermarket likely sells many varieties of apples, but when you shop for bananas you usually have one option. The world&#8217;s banana plantations are a monoculture of Cavendishes
 to think that this won;t happen is being just ignorant to the fact that  many things are becoming extinct  lets have a look at some animals      
Javan rhino  only 60 left 
cross river  gorilla  less then  300
sumatran tiger less then 600 
pygmy elephant  less then 1500
Giant panda  less then 2000
polar bear less then 25,000 
 hey  how much you wanna  bet  some of us will still be alive when  some of these  are extinct ????


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 9, 2013)

Fish oil is great for blood pressure. Oatmeal in the am. Or flax seed oil. Makes the veins slick for the blood to travel...fruits dense with seeds are good for Bp too. Garlic.... With lots of garlic say on potatoes you barely need any salt or better yet get the sodium free fake salt.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 10, 2013)

in my experience, indicas lower you bp, sativas, not all, raise it!


----------



## Namsjones (Apr 10, 2013)

Blood pressure which is sensitive this thing can be minimize by alternating the schedule of the diet if not then take very simple medicen in all respect.


----------

